# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Outubro 2020



## Davidmpb (30 Set 2020 às 16:30)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2020 às 12:43)

Boas...finalmente um dia com panorama diferente ,com fresco natural ,nuvens e sol mas quente ,com 21.1ºC...muito bom .

Dados de ontem 14.0ºC / 28.5ºC .


----------



## Nickname (1 Out 2020 às 18:25)

O vento está a intensificar-se, 15.4ºC

Extremos do dia:* 10.1ºC / 18.9ºC
0.3mm* acumulados


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2020 às 18:53)

Boas...sentado há espera da chuva ,estão sempre no corte ,céu pouco nublado e brisa a correr ,com 18.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2020 às 21:39)

Boas...bom fresquinho ,céu mais nublado ,com 15.4ºC...muito bom .

Dados de hoje 13.6ºC / 21.4ºC.


----------



## huguh (2 Out 2020 às 00:02)

chove bem por aqui  começou ainda não eram 22h


----------



## Rafa111 (2 Out 2020 às 06:27)

Ora bom dia. 
Aqui por volta das 3:20h, (para além da chuva que tem caído desde das 21h da noite) , vieram as rajadas de vento, cujo as quais ainda continuam neste momento.


----------



## Nickname (2 Out 2020 às 07:47)

Temperatura em queda,* 13ºC*, vento forte, não chove de momento.
*8.7mm* acumulados.







Velocidade média do vento acima dos *75 km/h* no Caramulinho entre as 2 e as 3h, *38mm* acumulados até às 7h.


----------



## Norther (2 Out 2020 às 08:33)

Bom dia, por aqui a temperatura também ronda os 13ºC, a minha estação tem um acumulado de precipitação de 30mm esta madrugada, com rajadas de vento que chegaram 51Km/h.
Na Serra, Torre ouve rajadas de 113 Km/h.


----------



## Dan (2 Out 2020 às 08:33)

9,5ºC por aqui com um pouco de vento e chuva fraca. As estações mais próximas acumularam entre 10 e 12mm até ao momento.


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2020 às 09:33)

Em Várzea da Serra a chuva não foi muita, mas o vento tem soprado com muita intensidade.

Rajada de 88,5km/h.

8,4mm acumulados.

Temperatura nos 7,9C. Que corresponde à mínima do dia.


----------



## Nickname (2 Out 2020 às 10:06)

*11.8ºC*, que é também a mínima do dia até ao momento.
O vento continua moderado a forte.
Vai chuviscando, mas sem alterar o acumlado.


----------



## VILA REAL (2 Out 2020 às 10:07)

Bom dia.
Por Vila Real a noite foi marcada por vento forte e chuva abundante.
A manhã está a ser de céu nublado, por vezes com abertas, aguaceiros por vezes fortes e rajadas de vento moderado a forte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2020 às 11:32)

Boas...só ventania ...gosto mais de chuva ,sol e nuvens ,com 16.9ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (2 Out 2020 às 13:10)

Aguaceiro forte nos últimos minutos, o vento continua forte, *9.5ºC*
*10.2mm* acumulados.


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2020 às 14:18)

Primeiros flocos de neve da temporada na Torre, Serra da Estrela.

Segundo a estação do meteoestrela estão 0,1C.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Out 2020 às 15:33)

AnDré disse:


> Primeiros flocos de neve da temporada na Torre, Serra da Estrela.
> 
> Segundo a estação do meteoestrela estão 0,1C.



Também reparei. Veio cedo este ano


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2020 às 18:28)

Boas...já se foi embora a ...lá para o fim do mês deve haver mais ,já com céu limpo e ainda algum vento fresquinho,com 14.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (2 Out 2020 às 19:40)

*10.7ºC*, o vento acalmou finalmente.
Acumulado de *10.5mm*

A máxima acabou por ser registada a meio da noite, *15ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2020 às 21:38)

Boas...ventania forte a rolar  e ,céu limpo ,com 11.9ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (2 Out 2020 às 22:23)

Boas. Vento mais calmo agora do que durante o dia.
Registo 10.4°C // 64%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (3 Out 2020 às 06:19)

Noite mais fria do Outono até ao momento, *5.8ºC *e a descer.

O acumulado de ontem ficou-se pelos 10.5mm, 11.7mm em Outubro.

Pelo distrito:
Caramulinho: 44.5mm(mas não registou dados de precipitação durante 4 horas espaçadas ao longo do dia, o acumulado deve ter rondado os 50mm).
São João do Monte(wu): 40.9mm
Santa Comba Dão(wu): 35.6mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2020 às 09:30)

Boas...primeira noite fresquinha da época ,hoje já tudo calmo ,céu limpo e já algum vento de WNW ,com 12.5ºC.

Dados de ontem 11.1ºC / 17.3ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (3 Out 2020 às 09:53)

*11ºC*, céu muito nubaldo.
Mínima de *5.3ºC
*


----------



## Nickname (3 Out 2020 às 12:44)

*13.3ºC*
Continua o céu muito nublado, já chuviscou muito ligeiramente, mas sem acumular.

Só agora reparei, ontem o Caramulinho teve uma rajada de _117.7km/h_.


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Out 2020 às 15:20)

Boas. Hoje já de casaco, pelas 8:36 o termómetro da farmácia marcava 11ºC, à pouco marcava 17ºC.


----------



## Nickname (3 Out 2020 às 19:32)

*12.2ºC*
Ainda houve umas boas abertas durante a tarde, máxima de *17.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2020 às 20:36)

Boas...continuamos sequinhos ....foi-se ,com 14.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2020 às 21:57)

Boas...vento acalmar e a temperatura vai baixando ,com 13.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.5ºC / 18.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (4 Out 2020 às 08:58)

*11.8ºC*, céu com boas abertas já.
*2.7mm* acumulados.

A estação de Viseu(cidade) anda claramente a registar precipitação a menos, deve estar mal instalada.


----------



## Albifriorento (4 Out 2020 às 10:39)

13ºC pelas 8:40, alguns aguaceiros em regime de micro gotículas, o suficiente para molhar o piso.

Por agora, céu nublado (por vezes o sol espreita), sem chuva e o piso já seco.


----------



## Snifa (4 Out 2020 às 14:04)

Boa tarde,

de novo a reportar pelas terras altas do Nordeste Transmontano (Azinhoso/Mogadouro).

A madrugada foi fresca e com o vento a acentuar a sensação de frio, mínima de *8.9ºc.*

Neste momento periodos de céu muito nublado, 14.5ºc, vento moderado com rajadas de WNW e 55% HR.
Não se pode andar sem um casaco, o vento é bastante fresco 

Foto de há momentos, uma vista aqui da Aldeia para ENE, a serra  ao fundo é a da Castanheira ( 997 metros na zona mais alta, sendo o ponto mais elevado do concelho de Mogadouro) tem estrada até lá cima e o panorama é deslumbrate sobre todo Plananto Mirandês.

Também já são visíveis algumas cores mais outonais na paisagem:


----------



## Nickname (4 Out 2020 às 14:41)

*16ºC*, céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2020 às 17:33)

Boas...logo pela manhã mais nublado,o resto dia sol e nuvens,ventania forte toda a tarde,com 17.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (4 Out 2020 às 18:11)

13.5°C no Sarzedo, com céu pouco nublado e algum vento.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (4 Out 2020 às 20:19)

Snifa disse:


> *Também já são visíveis algumas cores mais outonais na paisagem*:















A noite segue fresca com 12.5ºc , o vento ainda sopra bem, mas com tendência a diminuir de intensidade, a máxima ficou nos 15.1ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2020 às 21:00)

Boas...mais um dia sequinho ...não se vê melhoras ,vento mais calmo de WNW,com 14.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.9ºC / 20.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2020 às 22:28)

Boas...noite já calma,o vento quase parou ,com 13.3ºC e algumas nuvens de passagem .


----------



## Nickname (4 Out 2020 às 23:04)

11ºC, vai chuviscando.
Máxima de* 17.2ºC*
*3mm* acumulados

*16mm* em Outubro, 12% da média mensal.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2020 às 10:27)

Boas...mais um dia de secura ,nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 16.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (5 Out 2020 às 13:02)

Céu nublado novamente, *15.1ºC
*
Mínima de* 8.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2020 às 17:50)

Boas...nuvens e sol mais um dia ,mais ventoso pela tarde ,com 19.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2020 às 19:26)

Boas...céu novamente mais nublado ,vento mais fraco,a esta hora já é costume ,com 17.7ºC...temperatura suave.


----------



## Nickname (5 Out 2020 às 19:54)

*14.1ºC*
Alguns chuviscos agora ao fim da tarde, mas sem acumular.
Máxima de *16.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2020 às 21:52)

Boas...algumas nuvens de passagem e com 16.1,é para o resto da semana ºC...vamos voltar hás tardes quentinhas ,vai dar para o resto da semana .

Dados de hoje 10.0ºC / 21.0ºC


----------



## Nickname (5 Out 2020 às 21:55)

*13.8ºC*, continuam os chuviscos, *0.3mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2020 às 10:11)

Boas...mais um dia de secura ...hoje vai aquecer ,a subir e já com 18.7ºC...vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2020 às 12:26)

Boas...a dorsal Africana já ao ataque e levar com ela o resto da semana ,tardes doentias e o sol a ficar maluco ,com 23.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Albifriorento (6 Out 2020 às 12:28)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...a dorsal Africana já ao ataque e levar com ela o resto da semana ,tardes doentias e o sol a ficar maluco ,com 23.4ºC e vento fraco.


Poça, hoje não se pode estar debaixo do sol, detesto este sol de Outono, queima que se farta.


----------



## Nickname (6 Out 2020 às 17:34)

*21.6ºC*, manhã de nevoeiro, tarde de Sol.

*22.8ºC* de máxima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2020 às 18:48)

Boas...tarde ,vento fraco,ambiente ainda morno,com 22.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2020 às 21:05)

Boas...noite calma ,com 19.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.1ºC / 26.5ºC .


----------



## Nickname (6 Out 2020 às 23:00)

Noite húmida e amena, ainda *14.8ºC*


----------



## Cesar (7 Out 2020 às 03:18)

O dia foi com nuvens já se notou algum calor novamente.


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2020 às 09:30)

Bom dia,

noite fresca com mínima de *9.4ºc* ( ontem foi bem ameno, registei máxima *22.9ºc*)

Neste momento muito sol com 11.8ºc, vento fraco e 74% HR.

Algumas fotos de ontem tiradas do alto de Algoso (Castelo) - Vimioso,  sobre a paisagem em volta:













Cores Outonais já bem visíveis em certos tipos de árvores:













A imponente Sanábria ao fundo, nada de neve, nem a mais de 2000 m ( pelo menos visível )  para já  







As antenas da Serra de Nogueira em último plano:


----------



## Nickname (7 Out 2020 às 10:03)

A manhã já segue quente, *19ºC*, ceú limpo.

Mínima de *8.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2020 às 10:15)

Boas...mais um dia de secura e ...nunca mais chove ,sol já maluco ,com 20.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (7 Out 2020 às 12:50)

Caloraça! *24.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2020 às 13:38)

Boas...calor  estamos no mês de agosto ...parece verão ,ainda não tinha enchido a barriga miséria durante o verão ,aparece-me o turra novamente ao ataque ,sol doentio e ambiente,com 25.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2020 às 15:40)

Boas...tarde ,prevista 27.0ºC...de momento 27.3ºC...sol maluco .


----------



## Nickname (7 Out 2020 às 19:38)

*19.3ºC*
Aqueceu mais que o que eu pensava, máxima de *27.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2020 às 19:41)

Boas...depois uma tarde de verão ,já estamos na descida ,com 20.1ºC e tudo calmo no vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2020 às 21:28)

Noite calma...nada se mexe ,com 18.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.6ºC / 27.7ºC .


----------



## Albifriorento (8 Out 2020 às 14:34)

Céu por vezes nublado, muito agradável na rua (deixei o casaco e voltei à manga-curta).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2020 às 15:17)

Boas....como estava previsto ,o dia nasceu muito nublado,limpou durante algumas horas...agora novamente nublado ,mais um dia de secura e doentio ,com 27.2ºC e abafado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2020 às 19:10)

Boas...tarde quente e seca ,céu limpo com final de tarde calma...nada se mexe ,com 22.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2020 às 21:46)

Boas...já algum vento fraco,noite tropical e nos 20.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.8ºC / 28.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2020 às 10:19)

Boas...mais um dia quente e seco ,sol já doentio ,nunca mais chove ,com 20.2ºC e céu limpo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2020 às 12:06)

Boas..sol já doentio ...não se pode com o gajo ,com 23.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2020 às 15:01)

Boas está cá um dia de verão ,não falha nada,sol doentio ,ambiente pouco saudável  e seco ,com 28.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (9 Out 2020 às 17:30)

Os dias continuam de verão, máximas perto de 25ºC e mínimas já abaixo de 10ºC.

Do outro lado da rua, as folhosas vão mudando de cor.






Um povoamento de áceres já bem vermelho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2020 às 19:41)

Boas...depois uma tarde ,voltou ao normal,melhor ambiente e ligeira brisa ,com 22.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2020 às 21:52)

Boas...o vento fraco já de NWN,céu limpo e com 20.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.3ºC / 28.7ºC .


----------



## Snifa (10 Out 2020 às 10:19)

Bom dia, 

por aqui em Azinhoso/Mogadouro, mínima de *9.7ºc* .

Neste momento muito sol com 14.2ºc, algum vento de NE e 64%HR.

Mais algumas fotos de ontem ( zona envolvente da barragem de Penas Roias )


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2020 às 10:26)

Boas...mais um dia de secura ,limparam a chuva toda ,nunca mais chove ,com 20.2ºC e algum vento de NNE.


----------



## Nickname (10 Out 2020 às 11:41)

*20.6ºC*, céu pouco nublado, vento moderado.
Mínima de *10ºC*


----------



## Cesar (10 Out 2020 às 13:47)

Algum nevoeiro pela guarda, sol e vento neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2020 às 15:40)

Boas...já adiantaram mais a chuva ,tarde ,o turra ainda resiste ,nunca mais me vejo livre dele ,com 26.9ºC e ambiente doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2020 às 19:22)

Boas...bem melhor com 23.3ºC e alguma brisa .


----------



## Nickname (10 Out 2020 às 20:06)

*17.2ºC*
Hoje já baixou um bocado a temperatura, mas ainda uma máxima de *23ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2020 às 20:44)

Boas...já com vento de N a mexer-se...secura ,com 21.6ºC...vai descendo .

Dados de hoje 16.2ºC / 27.1ºC .


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2020 às 08:04)

Bom dia,
mais frio hoje aqui em Azinhoso/Mogadouro, mínima de *6.3ºc* 

Actual 6.6ºc, vento fraco a moderado de NE (sensação térmica baixa) e 69 % HR.

Diferenças de temperatura bastante grandes, ontem a máxima foi de *20.6ºc.*


----------



## Dan (11 Out 2020 às 09:09)

Manhã já com mínimas mais consentâneas com a época. É possível que tenha havido geada nos locais mais favoráveis à acumulação de ar frio. As estações mais próximas com valores mínimos entre 1 e 3ºC.


Os meus dados são um pouco mais altos. 6,8ºC de mínima e 8,6ºC agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2020 às 11:07)

Boas...finalmente o turra a não chatear ,vento de N presente e bom ambiente,só falta a chuva...ainda tão distante ,com 18.1ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Nickname (11 Out 2020 às 13:46)

*19.3ºC*, a tarde está bem ventosa!
Mínima de *9.8ºC*


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Out 2020 às 13:49)

Boas.

O dia de hoje está bastante mais fresco que ontem. O vento de ontem à noite amainou, mas ainda corre uma brisa, pouco agradável para aqueles que ainda andam de manga-curta. Céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2020 às 15:28)

Boas...hoje foi dia de mudar as pilhas do sensor da temperatura ...já algum tempo que andava sinalizar bateria fraca ,hoje a temperatura mais baixa ,mas o sol não se pode com ele ,anda mesmo brutinho...secura continua toda a semana,com 23.2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (11 Out 2020 às 15:50)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 17.5°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (11 Out 2020 às 17:37)

Os dias de verão parecem estar no fim. A próxima semana deve trazer as primeiras manhãs de geada por aqui.

Esta manhã.





As rãs tentam aquecer-se um pouco.





Esta cotovia também.





Maravilha, a borboleta mais comum nestes dias





Uma águia de asa redonda e um par de abutres, também visíveis daqui, esta manhã, mas muito alto para permitir uma foto aceitável.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2020 às 20:39)

Boas...bom ambiente na rua e com 17.9ºC...muito bom ...lá se foi a chuva embora ...não chove até ao fim do mês .


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2020 às 22:16)

Boa noite,

já bastante fresco por aqui em Azinhoso/Mogadouro com 10.1ºc actuais, a máxima foi de 17.3ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2020 às 22:16)

Boas...a semana vai começar pela grande secura ,vento já de N para ajudar a secar ,com 16.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.9ºC / 23.7ºC.


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2020 às 08:40)

Bom dia,

mínima de *4.8ºc* 

Neste momento 5.3ºc, vento fraco e 82%HR, céu Limpo.

Normalmente  as mínimas são mais baixas aqui na Aldeia do que no aeródromo uns 500 m em linha recta daqui, isto porque o terreno desce um pouco, é mais abrigado e desce ainda mais nas zonas das hortas e ribeira mais abaixo, onde fará mais frio,  é frequente nestas zonas sentir  a descida brusca de temperatura e o ar muito mais frio e húmido do que  apenas uns 150 metros mais acima devido à inversão. 

A propósito, a estação do aeródromo de Mogadouro ( 714 m )está com problemas relativamente à humidade ( valores sempre demasiado baixos) e vento, ainda ontem lá passei e vi que o anemómetro opera intermitentemente, ou seja, tanto gira como para de girar,  ( possivelmente tem sujidade acumulada ).


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2020 às 08:49)

Por aqui 4,6ºC agora e 4,0ºC de mínima no meu sensor.

As estações mais próximas com mínimas de 0ºC / 1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2020 às 12:27)

Boas ...muito sol ,temperaturas mais mansas ,e a chuva continua longe...até lá vamos ver ,com 18.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2020 às 14:45)

Boas...secura total ,ambiente e sol doentio até dizer que chega ,e assim continua o panorama ,venha a chuva ,com 21.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2020 às 19:24)

Boas...lá vão adiando a chuva ,há 3 dias atrás...estava previsto para começar dia 16,agora já adiaram para dia 19 ,é só secura ,nunca mais começa chover ,com 19.4ºC e ligeira brisa a correr.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Out 2020 às 20:11)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...lá vão adiando a chuva ,há 3 dias atrás...estava previsto para começar dia 16,agora já adiaram para dia 19 ,é só secura ,nunca mais começa chover ,com 19.4ºC e ligeira brisa a correr.


Agora já adiaram para dia 20, chega amanhã adia para dia 21.


----------



## Cesar (12 Out 2020 às 20:39)

Boas lá  diminuiu o vento para a tarde, mas no inicio era frio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2020 às 21:48)

Boas...tudo calmo ,já algum vento N sequinho ,com 16.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 23.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2020 às 11:45)

Boas...hoje mais ...e lá continuamos com mesma lenga lenga  ...secura total e o sol doentio ...nunca mais chove ,com 21.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2020 às 14:20)

Boas ...como o previsto...turra ao ataque ,abrasa os miolos ...grande pedra ,com 25.5ºC  e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2020 às 16:55)

Boas...a partir das 16h com aumento do vento de WNW...até já sente-se bem estar na rua ,com 21.3ºC...muito bom ,alguma nuvens baixas a chegar .


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2020 às 18:18)

Hoje já não parece uma tarde de verão. O vento a ajudar a manter tudo mais fresco. 13,5ºC por agora.

Extremos: 11,7ºC / 18,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2020 às 19:02)

Boas...hoje com um final dia fresco ,com 16.8ºC e o vento continua .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2020 às 21:12)

Boas...a mínima 7h 36m da manhã de 14.1ºC...já está de cima dela neste momento ...vento continua a correr e fresco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2020 às 21:13)

Boas...a mínima 7h 36m da manhã de 14.1ºC...já está de cima dela neste momento...vento continua a correr e fresco.


----------



## Bajorious (14 Out 2020 às 02:08)

10.9°C // 63%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2020 às 12:10)

Boa tarde,

Aqui pelo Nordeste, mínima de *3.9 ºc* na Aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro, tinha o carro cheio de orvalho, se tivessem ocorrido temperatura negativas havia certamente geada/gelo 

Nas zonas mais abrigadas e baixas junto às hortas e Ribeira deve ter ido aos 1/2 graus e com "ameaça" de geada leve. 

Vejamos a próxima madrugada, o IPMA prevê formação de Geada em algumas zonas do interior.

Neste momento muito sol e 11.8ºc, com algum vento, está frio


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2020 às 12:39)

Boas...então hoje está mais fresquinho ...mas a secura continua ,mas a chuva também vai andando dia a dia ,nunca mais a apanhamos ,com 18.3ºC e muito sol.

Dados de ontem 12.7ºC / 25.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2020 às 19:17)

Boas...então hoje dia já foi com ar de outonal ,e lá continuamos sequinhos ,com 15.6ºC e brisa fresca .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2020 às 22:10)

Boas...ainda algum vento de NWN e fresco,com 12.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.4ºC / 20.0ºC.


----------



## AnDré (15 Out 2020 às 00:48)

2,5C em Várzea da Serra (cimo de Vila).
No fundo de Vila já deve estar a gear.


----------



## Bajorious (15 Out 2020 às 01:00)

Boas. Mais frio esta noite.
Registo 9.6°C // 63%Hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2020 às 07:52)

Bom dia 

Mínima de *1.6ºc *aqui em Azinhoso/Mogadouro.

Neste momento 2.3ºc, 86% HR, vento nulo, céu limpo.

Há formação de alguma geada nos locais mais baixos e abrigados, onde a temperatura certamente se aproximou dos 0 ou até ligeiramente  menos, foto de há minutos de um desses locais:


----------



## Nickname (15 Out 2020 às 09:37)

*8.8ºC*, céu limpo.
Mínima de *2.6ºC* por aqui, a mais baixa do Outono até agora.

Na zona do Fontelo por volta das 8h, o carro marcava 1ºC


----------



## Dan (15 Out 2020 às 14:24)

O meu carro esta manhã. Nesta temporada, foi a primeira vez que tive de limpar a geada do carro aqui na rua. Marcava 2ºC. A estação do IPMA terá tido uma mínima perto de 0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2020 às 14:49)

Boas...mais um dia igual ao de ontem ,com 19.6ºC e uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2020 às 19:00)

Boas...mais um dia de secura ,final de tarde calma...quase sem vento ,com 17.3ºC.


----------



## Norther (15 Out 2020 às 20:48)

Por aqui registei uma máxima de 20ºC e uma mínima de 4,5ºC, ouve sítios que rondavam os 2ºC temperatura, quanto mais ao fundo do vale ou perto do rio.
Neste momento estão 11.6ºC sopra uma ligeira brisa de NE com 56% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2020 às 22:15)

Boas...já corre alguma brisa de NW,com 14.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.7ºC / 20.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (15 Out 2020 às 22:24)

*7.7ºC
*
Dia algo ventoso, ligeiramento fresco na sombra, mas agradável ao Sol!
A máxima ficou perto do valor médio para Outubro, *18.9ºC*


----------



## AnDré (16 Out 2020 às 07:30)

Mínima de -0,5C em Várzea da Serra.
É a primeira temperatura negativa do Outono.


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2020 às 08:34)

*8.8ºC*, céu limpo, vento fraco.
Mínima menos fria hoje, *5ºC*, registada pouco depois da meia-noite, enquanto o vento não soprava.


----------



## Dan (16 Out 2020 às 08:47)

Por aqui, manhã ligeiramente mais fresca que ontem, com alguma geada nos carros. Uma estação aqui perto registou uma mínima de -2,0ºC. No meu sensor a mínima foi bem mais alta: 2,2ºC.


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2020 às 09:40)

Bom dia,

aqui em Azinhoso/Mogadouro manhã ligeiramente menos fria que ontem, mínima de *2.0ºc*, formação de geada leve nos locais mais baixos e abrigados 

Neste momento muito sol com 5.9ºc, vento fraco e 77% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2020 às 12:52)

Boas...tal como ontem ...outro dia igual ,sol e vento fraco,mais um dia de secura ,com 18.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2020 às 17:17)

Boas...tarde calma e soalheira ,com 19.9ºC.


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2020 às 19:48)

Boa noite,

Já vai arrefecendo bem por aqui, sigo com 10.0 ºc , vento nulo e 68%HR.

Ontem junto à mais que milenar Ponte Romana do Azinhoso, na zona das hortas e ribeira, local de fortes geadas/gelos e inversões térmicas 

Mal deixa de dar o sol aqui  a temperatura cai logo de forma brusca, em zonas sombrias de encosta ( como a que se vê na primeira foto ao fundo - lado esquerdo ) onde o sol nunca dá  no Inverno a geada e gelo mantêm-se todo o dia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2020 às 21:27)

Boas...já corre alguma brisa fraca de NW,já levou a temperatura a subir...agora já vai descendo ,com 13.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.8ºC / 20.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2020 às 22:34)

*8ºC*
Dia parecido com o de ontem, máxima de* 19.2ºC*


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2020 às 08:58)

Bom dia,

mínima de *4**.6ºc*.

Neste momento 6.2ºc vento fraco e 80%HR.

Sol filtrado pela nebulosidade alta e fina.

Foto do Castelo ( ruínas)  de Penas Roias (ano 1166) e parte da localidade que fica quase no sopé da Serra da Castanheira, visto aqui da aldeia a uns 4 Km de distância (linha recta).


----------



## Nickname (17 Out 2020 às 09:20)

*8.1ºC*
Céu mais nublado hoje.
Também mínima de *4.6ºC* por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2020 às 10:31)

Boas...por cá continuamos há espera da chuva ,noite mais fresca da temporada ,mais um dia de secura ,com 14.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2020 às 13:28)

Boas...mais uma tarde soalheira ,com 19.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2020 às 17:27)

Boas...final de tarde calma ...quase sem vento e muito sol ,com 20.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2020 às 20:14)

Boas...noite sem vento ,com 14.6ºC.


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2020 às 20:34)

Boas, 

esta tarde, junto à barragem de Penas Roias aqui a uns 3 Km da Aldeia, nivel bastante baixo já:




























Sigo com 12.4ºc, vento fraco e 71% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2020 às 22:38)

Boas...noite continua calma ,com 13.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.2ºC / 20.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2020 às 10:15)

Boas...mais um dia de secura ...será o último dos próximos dias ,com 15.5ºC e nuvens altas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2020 às 12:30)

Boas...sol e nuvens altas ,com 20.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2020 às 13:31)

Ainda algum verde por estes dias. Esta manhã.





A manhã já um pouco mais quente que nos dias anteriores. Ainda assim, com geada nas áreas mais favoráveis.

Por agora 16ºC e algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2020 às 13:38)

Boas...sol a meio gaz ,vento aumentar de SEE a fazer subir a temperatura ,com 21.3ºC.


----------



## Cesar (18 Out 2020 às 13:59)

Nuvens altas antes da chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2020 às 18:39)

Boas...mais um final de tarde calma ...depois de uma tarde ainda cheia de sol ,é desta que vão acabar os dias de sol  e alguma agitação,com 21.0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (18 Out 2020 às 19:18)

Céu nublado no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 14.5°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2020 às 19:53)

Boas..noite calma com vento fraco de ESE,com 19.1ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2020 às 22:20)

Boas...noite calma...algumas nuvens altas ,com 17.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.7ºC / 22.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2020 às 11:36)

Boas...sentado há espera de ...foram muitos meses há espera da  e cansei-me de esperar  ,sol e nuvens altas,com 18.9ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Albifriorento (19 Out 2020 às 13:44)

Boas. O dia nasceu encoberto, mas ainda com sol. Por agora a depressão Barbara já está a entrar, céu encoberto, já sem sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2020 às 13:52)

Boas...por aqui já alerta vermelho...até é cor do meu clube ,céu mais nublado por nuvens médias ,vento aumentar ,só falta vir a querida ,com 21.0ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 14:12)

*Seguimento Especial BARBARA*​


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2020 às 22:21)

Boas...noite calma ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (21 Out 2020 às 22:30)

*12ºC*
Bons aguaceiros agora ao início da noite, acumulado nos *17.4mm*


----------



## Nickname (21 Out 2020 às 23:44)

11.7ºC
Boa Chuvada na última meia-hora!
*21.9mm*

*144mm *em Outubro (98% da média dos normais 81-10)


----------



## huguh (22 Out 2020 às 02:05)

boa chuvada por aqui também!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2020 às 10:41)

Boas...mais alguma chuva pela madrugada ,o sol neste momento está aparecer ,com 14.8ºC e 5.0mm .

Dados de ontem 13.1ºC / 16.7ºC e 11.0mm .


----------



## Nickname (22 Out 2020 às 10:55)

*13.1ºC*
Manhã fresca e nublada, apenas 0.3mm acumulados desde as 0h.

Os acumulados mensais aqui no distrito, ficaram mais bem compostinhos depois deste evento!

Até às 9h de hoje:

Mezio, Castro Daire: 188.2mm
Sátão: 182.5mm
Vila Nova de Paiva: 168.2mm (mas com falhas em 4 horas não consecutivas, em que choveu bastante nas estações vizinhas, provavelmente também acima dos 180mm)

E muitas outras estações dos mapas ipma e wunderground estão entre os 140 e os 160mm


----------



## Rafa111 (22 Out 2020 às 12:02)

Linda manhã com ceu limpo e sol.
22.2ºC
PS: Já agora, não sei se foi impressão minha mas, alguém sentiu um ligeiro sismo na zona de Viseu, ou arredores?(isto a cerca de 20mins atrás)


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Out 2020 às 16:32)

Aguaceiro acompanhado de trovoada


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Out 2020 às 17:04)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2020 às 17:55)

Boas...sem chuva o resto do dia ,sol e nuvens ,final de tarde calma e boas abertas ,com 16.5ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (22 Out 2020 às 18:29)

Uma nuvem a deixar um aguaceiro ligeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2020 às 21:06)

Boas...afinal ainda passou por aqui uma nuvem mijona ,dez minutos de chuva ainda fez correr na estrada ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 13.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (22 Out 2020 às 21:31)

Acabou por não chover mais

Por agora *8.8ºC*, que é também a mínima do dia até ao momento.
Máxima de *17.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2020 às 10:50)

Boas...hoje com nevoeiro ,com 11.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 11.0ºC / 18.9ºC e 5.0mm de


----------



## Nickname (23 Out 2020 às 11:55)

*11.6ºC*
Vai chuviscando com intensidade, *0.9mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2020 às 12:15)

Boas...sol  e nuvens ,com 14.9ºC...ainda alguns bancos de nevoeiro nas terras baixas .


----------



## Nickname (23 Out 2020 às 13:29)

Tarde fresquinha, *13.1ºC*, ceú nublado.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2020 às 16:12)

ac_cernax disse:


>



Bela foto, aspecto etéreo. Aquela precipitação parece ser de granizo, do lado direito da imagem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2020 às 19:33)

Boas...a tarde ainda foi de momentos nublado ,para o final do dia foi para limpar ,com 13.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2020 às 21:31)

Boas...noite calma ,ligeira brisa ,com 12.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.5ºC / 17.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2020 às 10:51)

Boas...o dia nasceu limpo ...nuvens a chegar e a ficar nublado ,com 13.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (24 Out 2020 às 13:34)

Dia parecido com o de ontem, céu totalmente nublado, com *12.4ºC*
Mínima de *5ºC*

Já chuviscou mas ainda não acumulou.


----------



## Nickname (24 Out 2020 às 16:43)

Lá vai acumulando qualquer coisa.
0.6mm após duas horas de chuvisco ininterrupto.

12.6°C


----------



## Nickname (24 Out 2020 às 19:29)

*12.1ºC*
Chuviscos cada vez mais intensos, *1.5mm* acumulados.
Máxima de* 12.9ºC*, a mais baixa deste Outono.

No Mezio, na Serra do Montemuro, já ronda os 10mm hoje, e os 200m no mês.


----------



## Dan (24 Out 2020 às 19:41)

Chuva fraca por aqui com 12ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2020 às 20:32)

Boas...tudo o dia nublado e continua ,com 14.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2020 às 21:36)

Boas...nublado e já com algum vento moderado de W,com 14.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.8ºC / 16.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (25 Out 2020 às 06:31)

*13ºC*
Fim de noite muito chuvoso e ventoso, *8.4mm* acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## Nickname (25 Out 2020 às 07:56)

*13.3ºC*
Chuva muito forte na última hora.
*16.2mm* acumulados.

Já a rondar os 50mm nas zonas mais chuvosas do distrito:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IOLIVEIR6

Assim como no Mezio, que já ultrapassou os *260mm *em Outubro.


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2020 às 09:04)

Noite algo chuvosa com acumulados, nas estações mais próximas, entre 20 /25mm.

10,7ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## Nickname (25 Out 2020 às 09:06)

Finalmente acalmou, chuva fraca por agora, depois de 3 horas de chuva forte a muito forte, em que o vento também esteve bastante agressivo.

*28.8mm* acumulados.
Temperatura em ligeira queda, *12.5ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (25 Out 2020 às 09:16)

Bom dia! Em linha com o relatado pelo @Nickname acordei pelas 7h30 com chuva intensa, que só começou a abrandar há cerca de meia hora, acompanhado de vento moderado com algumas rajadas, já desde o início da noite de ontem. Os lameiros aqui em redor estão de forma geral alagados e a ribeira já leva um bom caudal há alguns dias.
Tem sido um bom início de outono para estes lados


----------



## Serrano (25 Out 2020 às 10:30)

12.4°C no Sarzedo, numa manhã chuvosa.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2020 às 10:32)

Boas....como estava previsto...chuva ...já estava com saudades dela ,com 15.3ºC e vai nos 4.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2020 às 11:30)

Muita chuvinha neste momento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2020 às 12:20)

Chuvinha mais fraca  e vai nos 13.0mm de ...muito bom ,venha mais por uma semana inteira .


----------



## Nickname (25 Out 2020 às 15:09)

A tarde segue nublada, *13.1ºC*
*29.7mm* acumulados.

Maiores acumulados do distrito:
Mezio, Castro Daire(até às 14h): 63.1mm
Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades: 57.5mm


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2020 às 16:39)

A tarde segue em regime de aguaceiros e queda nos valores de temperatura. 8,2ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2020 às 17:07)

Boas...a meio da tarde passou por aqui mais gravanada de ,e vai nos 14.0mm,mais ventoso pela tarde,de momento mais aberto o céu ,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (25 Out 2020 às 17:11)

*10.4ºC*, é a miníma do dia até ao momento.
Pouco mais choveu, houve até uma boa aberta durante meia-hora, que fez com que a máxima ainda fosse aos* 14.7ºC.*

*30.9mm* acumulados.


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2020 às 19:24)

Em Várzea da Serra, a precipitação ficou-se pelos 33,2mm.

Quanto a temperatura, estamos com a mínima do dia: 5,8C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2020 às 20:02)

Boas...mais uma passagem de ...esta foi fraca ,temperatura a descer,com 12.0ºC...mais baixa do dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2020 às 21:46)

Boas...céu mais limpo ,vento mais fraco,com 11.0ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2020 às 01:35)




----------



## Bajorious (26 Out 2020 às 01:48)

8.2°C // 70%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2020 às 07:26)

Algumas nuvens e 4,6ºC por aqui.


----------



## Nickname (26 Out 2020 às 10:07)

11ºC
Céu muito nublado.
Mínima de 4.4ºC

*1.2mm* acmulados desde as 0h.
*180.9mm* em Outubro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2020 às 11:50)

Boas...chuva foi-se ...tanta falta ,manhã limpa e já com algumas nuvens de passagem ,com 14.9ºC e de hoje 1.0mm .

Dados de ontem 9.8ºC / 16.6ºC e 14.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2020 às 15:18)

Boas...uma tarde outonal com sol e nuvens ,vento de WNW com alguma intensidade ,com 15.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2020 às 17:37)

Boas...final de tarde em calma ,céu mais limpo e vento mais fraco,com 13.0ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2020 às 19:45)

O dia mais fresco deste Outono. 4,2ºC /10,7ºC

Apesar das previsões, ainda acabou por chover alguma coisa. 

Algumas nuvens e 7ºC por agora.


----------



## Nickname (26 Out 2020 às 20:58)

Já bem fresquinho por agora, *6.8ºC*
Máxima de *14.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2020 às 22:34)

Boas...nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 9.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.8ºC / 16.1ºC e 1.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2020 às 10:15)

Boas...sol a meio gaz ,com 14.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2020 às 14:00)

Boas...por aqui nublou e continua tapado ,algum vento de WNW e com 14.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (27 Out 2020 às 14:40)

Chuva fraca nos últimos minutos.

*0.9mm *acumulados.
*11.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2020 às 18:07)

Boas...chegou .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2020 às 18:48)

Boas...pouca vontade de ,aguaceiros fracos ,com 13.5ºC e quase sem vento .


----------



## Nickname (27 Out 2020 às 19:53)

*12ºC*
Mais de 5 horas de chuvisco e chuva fraca, apenas *3.3mm* aumulados.
Máxima de *13.8ºC
*
No distrito há valores  a rondar os 13mm, nas zonas mais montanhosas e próximas do litoral*.*


----------



## Cesar (27 Out 2020 às 20:41)

De manhã chuva fraca, depois parou, de tarde ocorreram periodos de chuva mais moderados algum nevoeiro nas zonas mais altas.


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2020 às 21:03)

Chuva fraca, nevoeiro e 10,2ºC.

Um pouco mais quente que ontem. Extremos de hoje: 7,1ºC / 11,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2020 às 21:59)

Boas...só nublado ,com 13.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.6ºC / 14.9ºC.


----------



## Norther (28 Out 2020 às 07:13)

Bela noite de chuva fraca mas consistente, com um acumulado de 13.5 mm. Neste momento não  chove, nevoeiro acima dos 800m e 12.2°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2020 às 10:50)

Boas....alguma chuva durante a noite ....o dia nasceu com nevoeiro ,querer abrir ,com 15.2º>C e 2.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2020 às 13:01)

Boas...vai abrindo ,por vezes alguns chuviscos ,com 16.8ºC...sem frio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2020 às 18:30)

Boas...a tarde parecia um dia de Primavera ...tarde cheio de sol e os ventos calmos ,com 15.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (28 Out 2020 às 19:48)

Temperatura a descer bem, *10.7ºC*, é também a mínima do dia.

Máxima de *16.1ºC*
Acumulado de *2.4mm* durante a noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2020 às 21:39)

Boas...hoje sem manta por cima ,temperatura a descer,vento fraco,com 12.6ºC...mínima até ao momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2020 às 10:06)

Boas...hoje nublado e vento fraco,com 14.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.5ºC / 18.2ºC e 2.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2020 às 14:04)

Boas...ainda nublado e ambiente abafado ,quase sem vento e com 18.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2020 às 19:08)

Boas...noite calma ,o sol só apareceu quase ao final da tarde ,com 15.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2020 às 22:02)

Boas...noite calma ,com 14.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.0ºC / 18.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2020 às 10:55)

Boas...hora isto hoje parece um dia de Primavera ,sol já maluco ,com 18.2ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Nickname (30 Out 2020 às 11:46)

Dia de Sol, temperatura já nos* 20.4ºC*
Mínima de* 6.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2020 às 15:18)

Boas...parece verão ,com 21.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2020 às 19:14)

Boas...pela tarde algum movimento pela quintal ,lá fui obrigado a puxar pela manga curta ,o sol estava quente e doentio ...amanhã há mais ,com 15.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (30 Out 2020 às 20:36)

*11.3ºC*
Máxima de* 22ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2020 às 21:27)

Boas...noite calma ,temperatura não mexe ,com 15.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.5ºC / 21.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2020 às 10:39)

Boas...sol já maluco ,com 19.7ºC...vai aquecendo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2020 às 13:33)

Boas...sol doentio e ,parece verão ,não se pode com o turra ,com 22.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2020 às 19:28)

Boas...depois uma tarde de verão,mais uns dias de manga curta ,com 17.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2020 às 21:33)

Boas...o mês acabar em calma ,com 15.4ºC e vento fraco de WNW.

Dados de hoje 12.5ºC / 22.6ºC.

Do mês em ...ficou 155.0mm...nada mau .


----------

